# Non mi sono mica dimenticata



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2018)

eh no ... non mi sono dimenticata di voi :inlove: 

siete la mia "casa" forumistica 
il cuore sta qui.
Nonostante sia stata poco presente voi siete i miei "poliamori"  
quindi ci sono... sto bene ... e quando mi gira vi coccolo o vi cazzio tutti  

bacioni :inlove:


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh no ... non mi sono dimenticata di voi :inlove:
> 
> siete la mia "casa" forumistica
> il cuore sta qui.
> ...


Si va bene. Ma aspettiamo su maremma


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Lo so. cit.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh no ... non mi sono dimenticata di voi :inlove:
> 
> siete la mia "casa" forumistica
> il cuore sta qui.
> ...


....

[video=youtube;gqHHSoqzPCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqHHSoqzPCU[/video]


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh no ... non mi sono dimenticata di voi :inlove:
> 
> siete la mia "casa" forumistica
> il cuore sta qui.
> ...


 e come dimenticare il tuo dolce sorriso :up:, per quello evidenziato non è che mi tocca farlo io a te ?


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> e come dimenticare il tuo dolce sorriso :up:, per quello evidenziato non è che mi tocca farlo io a te ?


Ragazzo rispetta la fila


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ragazzo rispetta la fila


vale l'anzianità


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vale l'anzianità


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Aprile 2018)

Te amo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2018)

su maremma posto il mio nuovo look 

sono in fase : cambiamenti  

blaise stai calmo che non e' nulla di osceno


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2018)

maremma?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Aprile 2018)

Maremma?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> su maremma posto il mio nuovo look
> 
> sono in fase : cambiamenti
> 
> blaise stai calmo che non e' nulla di osceno


Vedi [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] che solo [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] oltre a me ha apprezzato? Solo la vecchia guardia, solo quella


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi @_Fiammetta_ che solo @_ologramma_ oltre a me ha apprezzato? Solo la vecchia guardia, solo quella


è perchè siamo signori , chi disse  che signori si nasce non si diventa?
Un tuo paesano credo , mo googlo


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> è perchè siamo signori , chi disse  che signori si nasce non si diventa?
> Un tuo paesano credo , mo googlo


Il grande Totò 

Tu sicuramente, io un po’ meno. Mi so’ fatto na’ brutta reputazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il grande Totò
> 
> Tu sicuramente, io un po’ meno. Mi so’ fatto na’ brutta reputazione.


non solo te la sei fatta, ma ti sei dato pure del troio o sbaglio?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non solo te la sei fatta, ma ti sei dato pure del troio o sbaglio?


Non mi sono fatto nessuna. Troio si nasce.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> *Non mi sono fatto nessuna*. Troio si nasce.


la reputazione!!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la reputazione!!!!


Ma guarda te, vado sempre oltre. Chiodo fisso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma guarda te, vado sempre oltre. Chiodo fisso.


sempre a quello pensi


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre a quello pensi


Dici? Devo farmi una dose di pucchiacchella così mi passa


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dici? Devo farmi una dose di pucchiacchella così mi passa


conviene così non vai in fissa


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dici? Devo farmi una dose di pucchiacchella così mi passa





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> conviene così non vai in fissa


Vedi [MENTION=7468]Loser[/MENTION] anche le nordiche sanno cos’è la pucchiacchella


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2018)

si puo' sapere che e' 'sta maremma?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2018)

ivanl ha detto:


> si puo' sapere che e' 'sta maremma?


ciao ivani 
e' un luogo aperto mesi dopo la diaspora per chi era stufo di sentirsi preso di mira da chi se ne era andato 

furono ammessi coloro che all epoca scrivevano attivamentenel forum 

li ci sono slcuni questioni private personali e molto cazzeggio 
 
non ti perdi nulla


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi [MENTION=7468]Loser[/MENTION] anche le nordiche sanno cos’è la pucchiacchella


ci si arriva volendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao ivani
> e' un luogo aperto mesi dopo la diaspora per chi era stufo di sentirsi preso di mira da chi se ne era andato
> 
> furono ammessi coloro che all epoca scrivevano attivamentenel forum
> ...


 diplomatica:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> diplomatica:up:


ma piu' che altro e' la verita' ... per la cronaca fu un idea mia .. e di altri due utenti


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Insomma Maremma maiala..
Pure sul forum si tradisce [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2018)

un prive' del prive', insomma.
capito


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2018)

ivanl ha detto:


> un prive' del prive', insomma.
> capito


piu' o meno 
diciamo che gli ammessi hanno potuti sfruttare la tempistica 

chi era rimasto fu ammesso .. e quella di restare fu una libera scelta ... nella vita si sceglie 

l'importante e' non pentirsi delle scelte fatte


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> piu' o meno
> diciamo che gli ammessi hanno potuti sfruttare la tempistica
> 
> chi era rimasto fu ammesso .. e quella di restare fu una libera scelta ... nella vita si sceglie
> ...


comunque delle volte sbircio di là , devo dire che so messi male seguitano a discute e si sono anche separati


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> comunque delle volte sbircio di là , devo dire che so messi male seguitano a discute e si sono anche separati


si lo sono venuta a sapere, e mi sembrava assolutamente prevedibile dall'inizio 

finito il carburante tradinet ... guardarsi in cagnesco era la naturalissima conseguenza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Aprile 2018)

quando non hai un cazzo da fare....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quando non hai un cazzo da fare....:rotfl:


ohi bell uomo come stai ?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quando non hai un cazzo da fare....:rotfl:


:rock:  :cincin:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ohi bell uomo come stai ?


  sto benissimo   E' proprio un bel periodo. Abbiamo preso accordi con un produttore entusiasta del progetto musicale ed a Dicembre dovrebbe uscire il disco della mia band  Poi ti mando il link della pagina   In più c'è una nuova fiamma....   Tu?


----------



## ologramma (9 Aprile 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sto benissimo   E' proprio un bel periodo. Abbiamo preso accordi con un produttore entusiasta del progetto musicale ed a Dicembre dovrebbe uscire il disco della mia band  Poi ti mando il link della pagina   In più c'è una nuova fiamma....   Tu?


una ne lasci e una la trovi:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sto benissimo   E' proprio un bel periodo. Abbiamo preso accordi con un produttore entusiasta del progetto musicale ed a Dicembre dovrebbe uscire il disco della mia band  Poi ti mando il link della pagina   In più c'è una nuova fiamma....   Tu?


ottimooooo .. bravo linkami 
una nuova fiammaaaa? mi son persa qualcosa  la tipa dello spazzolino da denti ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> una ne lasci e una la trovi:up:


Il mercato è in continuo movimento. :rotfl: E comunque sono 2 mesi che non.... quindi nemmeno tanto una dietro l'altra. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ottimooooo .. bravo linkami
> una nuova fiammaaaa? mi son persa qualcosa  la tipa dello spazzolino da denti ?


Si si. Ti linko la band via PM così mi metti il like 

La tipa dello spazzolino è rimasta solo amica.


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il mercato è in continuo movimento. :rotfl: E comunque sono 2 mesi che non.... quindi nemmeno tanto una dietro l'altra.


Se ti dico da quando svieni?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> OcchiVerdi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il mercato è in continuo movimento. :rotfl: E comunque sono 2 mesi che non.... quindi nemmeno tanto una dietro l'altra.
> ...


A me sembrano pure troppi i miei due mesi! :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me sembrano pure troppi i miei due mesi! :rotfl:


ma non abbiamo la stessa età  , con questo non è che giustifico la mia condizione che non dipende da me


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

[MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] sbottonati .... dicci della nuova fiamma


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma non abbiamo la stessa età  , con questo non è che giustifico la mia condizione che non dipende da me


lo so che abbiamo due età molto differenti 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_OcchiVerdi_ sbottonati .... dicci della nuova fiamma


Che vuoi che ti dica? Vedremo come va... Non c'è fretta.


----------



## Loser (16 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi @_Loser_ anche le nordiche sanno cos’è la pucchiacchella


Pian piano mi sto facendo una cultura... 

In effetti mi sono scordato che anche un mio conterraneo aveva fatto una bella lezione in merito:

[video=youtube;tT_51aphIn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT_51aphIn8[/video]


----------

